# LP Gas conversions?



## cburgess (Jul 27, 2004)

I have been ticked off about the price of gas, & I am out to convert my GT5000 over to LP Gas, since propane is $1.68 a gallon & gasolene is $2.89. Has anyone done this? Or know where I should go to buy a conversion kit? I line in WNY area. Any info would be a help. 

Thank you, C.B.


----------

